# University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA



## Chris W (Sep 10, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Sep 19, 2019)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 24, 2020)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school University of North Carolina School of the Arts (UNCSA) - Screenwriting MFA has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

